# лазить vs лезть



## olives

Здравствуйте

Альпинисты любят *лазить *- *лезть *в горы.

Я думаю, что правильно - лазить.

Хорошего вам дня


----------



## Vadim K

Лезть* в* горы
Лазить/лазать *по* горам

"Лазить/лазать в горы" тоже можно сказать, но, на мой взгляд, это звучит не очень красиво.


----------



## Maroseika

Поскольку речь о повторяющемся действии, лучше использовать итеративный глагол лазить (лазать).

Возможно, вас заинтересуют предыдущие обсуждения глаголов движения:
*плыть / поплыть / плавать*
*Они плавают vs они плывут*
*летать Vs лететь*
*идти/ходить*


----------



## Vadim K

Вы считаете, что глагол "_лезть"_ - это обязательно глагол однократного действия?

_Всю жизнь я лез из кожи. Чтобы не стать, о Боже, Тем, кем я мог бы стать...
Лез всю жизнь в богатыри да в гении, Небывалые стихи творя. Я без бочки Диогена диогеннее: Сам себя нашел без фонаря..._

В соответствии с словарем Вики единственное отличие этого глагола от глаголов "_лазить/лазать_" - это то, что глагол "_лезть_" - глагол движения в определенном направлении, а "лазать/лазить" - в неопределенных направлениях.
лезть — Викисловарь

Кроме того, если задать в гугле "_лезть в горы_" и "_лазить/лазать в горы_", то можно увидеть, что второе выражение используется и реже, и, если мягко выражаться, то в более свободной речи. То есть в речи, где люди особо не задумываются о корректности произнесения фраз. Ну, или по крайней мере, мне так кажется.


----------



## Maroseika

Я думаю, что в данном случае речь о повторяющемся, а о не непрерывном действии: лазить в гору - время от времени; всю жизнь из кожи лезть - непрерывно.

Стилистически, конечно, "лазить" - не нейтральное слово, а разговорное. Но суть дела не изменится, если мы заменим его нейтральным:
Альпинисты любят ходить в горы (не идти).


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> Но суть дела не изменится, если мы заменим его нейтральным:
> Альпинисты любят ходить в горы (не идти).



Я, честно говоря, тоже думаю, что "_Альпинисты любят ходить в горы_" или "_Альпинисты любят взбираться в горы_" звучит намного лучше предложенных автором вариантов. Просто я пытался выбрать лучшее из предложенных им, и "_лазить/лазать в горы_" мне немного режет слух.


----------



## Rosett

"28 oct. 2016 - Скалолазка — это такая женщина, которая лазает по скалам. <Оживление в зале ..."
Я не думаю, что это режет слух.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "28 oct. 2016 - Скалолазка — это такая женщина, которая лазает по скалам. <Оживление в зале ..."
> Я не думаю, что это режет слух.


Это потому, что Высоцкий использовал это слово в своей известной песне, которую все помнят с детства.


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> "28 oct. 2016 - Скалолазка — это такая женщина, которая лазает по скалам. <Оживление в зале ..."
> Я не думаю, что это режет слух.



"Лазать *по* скалам" мне тоже не режет слух. А "лазать *в* горы/скалы" - немного режет.


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> "Лазать *по* скалам" мне тоже не режет слух. А "лазать *в* горы/скалы" - немного режет.


Согласен.


----------



## Vovan

Vadim K said:


> Кроме того, если задать в гугле "_лезть в горы_" и "_лазить/лазать в горы_", то можно увидеть, что второе выражение используется и реже, и, если мягко выражаться, то в более свободной речи.


Однако, если почитать первые же примеры, видим, что "лезть в горы" чаще употребляется в негативных контекстах, типа "Не надо лезть в горы!", "Я боюсь лезть в горы!".
С таким употреблением лично я согласен.
А в примере из #1 ("люблю лезть") лучше использовать что-то ещё, например - "взбираться", как было уже предложено.


----------



## olives

Я предполагаю, что самый лучший вариант - "Альпинисты любят лазить по горам".
Это предложение "Альпинисты любят *лазить *- *лезть *в горы." нашел в упражнении в интернете.


----------



## Vovan

Yes, your own sentence is fine, *olives*.
(But it can only be found in a kindergarten setting, I'm afraid: as a way to explain to little ones who альпинисты are.)


----------



## Awwal12

Yes, in other contexts (aside of speaking with children or child speech) such sentence would be either stylistically or semantically out of place.


----------



## Sobakus

I don't agree. The verb лазить is very informal and somewhat dismissive of the persons it's referring to, but also very widely used outside of kindergartens. There's a very big difference between being inappropriate in formal context (which we don't know if ours is) and being limited to child speech.


----------



## Vovan

*Sobakus, *my remark didn't relate to "лазить" (which I don't consider informal or colloquial), and I meant the sentence as a whole (which, to me, looks like a naive way of defining who альпинисты are).

I can't speak for Awwal, but I understand why he mentioned stylistics: there seems to be some inconsistency beween альпинисты and лазить. Лазить sounds aimless, which is not the case with альпинисты.

(По)лазить по крыше, on the other hand, can be fun for many people! Here, (по)лазить would mean "(secretly and/or not without effort) enter a territory to explore it for fun".
_Почему дети любят лазить по крышам?
А прилично ли лазить по чужим кабинетам?_​


----------



## Sobakus

Well, let's take another synonym for альпинисты: скалолазы. What do they do? Obviously, лазают по скалам. Are скалолазы aimless mountain climbers?  I don't think it's aimless per se, but it sounds trivialising, as with a series of short climbs. If there's indeed one big climb to reach a peak, I'm struggling to think of a universal verb for that: "восходят на горы", "взбираются на горы"?  "Покоряют горы" works, but it's rather pompous, so doesn't fit our criterion of neutrality.

I think there's another problem here: лазить vs. лазать. The first is the informal-sounding one, but the second is less so.


----------



## Vovan

Sobakus said:


> I think there's another problem here: лазить vs. лазать. The first is the informal-sounding one, but the second is less so.


But the irony is that it's the other way round, according to the dictionaries!


> ЛА́ЗИТЬ, лажу, лазишь и (разг.) *ЛАЗАТЬ*, -аю, -аешь; несов.
> 
> лазить, что это такое лазить


----------



## Sobakus

Ой, похоже, я тут залез в осиное гнездо  Лучше оставлю разницу между этими двумя словами в покое...


----------



## Awwal12

В любом случае в разговорной речи глагол "лазить", насколько я могу судить, вообще отстутствует, полностью заменяясь глаголом "лазать".


----------

